

Eclipse Foundation's Orion - An Open Source Platform For Cloud-Based Development - Hirvesh
http://eclipse.org/orion/

======
Hirvesh
Via Functionn - Open Source Resources For Web Developers & Designers:
[http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/11/orion-open-source-
plat...](http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/11/orion-open-source-platform-for-
cloud.html)

P.S. Functionn contains a whole lot more of awesome resources like Orion.
There only a fraction of them I can post here at a time. Take a look if you're
interested, and subscribe:

<http://functionn.blogspot.com>

